# Redding, Ca. rides/events



## The General (Feb 5, 2004)

Is there any info around for Redding area group rides or races that will be happening on March 17th-20th.

Coming down from Oregon for a few days and would like to get some good fast paced riding or racing in the legs.

Any info would be greatly appreciatted.


----------



## DCRamsey00 (Feb 13, 2005)

The General said:


> Is there any info around for Redding area group rides or races that will be happening on March 17th-20th.
> 
> Coming down from Oregon for a few days and would like to get some good fast paced riding or racing in the legs.
> 
> Any info would be greatly appreciatted.


If you are looking for a fast paced ride check out the Redding Velo ride they ride from Sue's Java every Sat. they meet at 9:00 am. .


----------



## The General (Feb 5, 2004)

*Thanks for info,*



DCRamsey00 said:


> If you are looking for a fast paced ride check out the Redding Velo ride they ride from Sue's Java every Sat. they meet at 9:00 am. .





Richard


----------

